# Big Back Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There’s nothing quite as stunning as a well developed back: muscles twisting everywhere like a road map, wide lats like a jet plane, and the lower back lit up like a Christmas tree. For me, a defined, fully developed back is one of the most amazing things in all if bodybuilding. Historically, people always say [...]

*Read More...*


----------

